# going out



## slavic_one

Witam!
How would I say in Polish 'I was out last night' or 'I'm going out' in meaning both literaly going outside of a house, and going in some night club or with friends having fun?


----------



## Monica610

Using the present tense, I would simply say "Wychodzę", "Dziś wieczorem wychodzę" - it suggests that I will be not only outside of my house but that I will be with my friends, or in some night club as you said.
But when you want to say it in past simple, then "Zeszłej nocy wyszłam" doesn't sound very well. You should add something at the end of this sentence, for example: "Zeszłej nocy wyszłam do klubu" or "Zeszłej nocy wyszłam z przyjaciółmi."
All these sentences refer to a girl. When a boy is talking, he has to replace "wyszłam" with "wyszedłem".


----------



## slavic_one

Dziękuje bardzo!
Tak 'Zeszłej nocy wyszedłem z przyjaciółmi do klubu.'


----------



## Monica610

Yes, it's perfect ;-)


----------



## tkekte

What about "zeszłej nocy wychodziłam"?


----------



## dn88

tkekte said:


> What about "zeszłej nocy wychodziłam"?



That's quite understandable in my humble opinion, guess it also depends on the situation in which the expression is used:

_- Wychodziłaś wczoraj?
- Nie, cały czas siedziałam w domu.

_But "wychodzę" is as clear as can be:

_- Wychodzę! Jak wrócę, to będę.


_


----------



## Thomas1

You can aslo say:
_(Nie było mnie) wczoraj, byłem w xxx._
or
(_Nie było mnie) wczoraj, poszedłem do xxx._
The part in parenthesis is usually added when someone is asking the person whether they were home the day before.


Tom


----------



## slavic_one

Thanks everyone!


----------

